# ecols Bike Rätsel Ecke: Was wird es wohl werden?



## ecols (19. August 2009)

Liebes Forum, 

Ich halte viel auf dich. Deshalb möchte ich meine unbändige Vorfreude auf meine neue Liebschaft mit dir teilen. Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig wie es wohl werden wird. Leider zieht sie nur zögerlich bei mir ein; sie sagt es ginge nicht anders, sie könne nichts dafür.
Da sie etwas schüchtern ist, möchte ich gerne dir den ersten Schritt überlassen und nur ein paar kleine Einblicke gewähren. Vielleicht erkennst du ja schon wer sie ist, und sicher wird auch sie im Laufe dieses Threads bereit sein mehr zu zeigen.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir gut zusammen passen werden und hoffe auf eine lange gemeinsame Zeit voller Höhen, Weiten, präzisen Aktionen und unendlich viel Flow.

Hier nun ein paar Stücke die bereits ihren Weg zu mir gefunden haben:

















Ich hoffe auch von dir, liebes Forum viel über sie zu hören und vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Beziehungstrick zu lernen.

Viele Grüße

_ecols_


----------



## siede. (19. August 2009)

Ooah, lecker... onza limey 3  

mehr mehr mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2009)

bin auf die obstsammlung gespannt.


----------



## Icke84 (19. August 2009)

irgendwie steh ich auf die cnc scheizze


----------



## locdog (19. August 2009)

ja hoffentlich wirds nicht sowas....scott williams. dresslercamp 2009


----------



## biker ben (20. August 2009)

saugut! bin mal gespannt, wie du damit abgehst!


----------



## ecols (20. August 2009)

Liebes Forum, 

heute kam sie überraschender Weise gleich mit zwei Kisten Gepäck an. Ein paar der Sachen hatte sie wohl noch bei ihrer alten Liebschaft, die sie heute hinter sich gelassen (Danke Phil!) hat.



Allerdings kann ich nicht alles davon brauchen, so dass ich einige Gepäckstücke direkt weitergeben werde:









Zum anderen kam heute ein Care-Paket ihres Vaters aus England an. (ver) Zögerlich habe ich auch das ausgepackt, da man ja nie weiß was einem die Briten da schicken. Wunderbar! Diesmal ist der Hebel auf der "richtigen" Seite!  

Und nun zum unerfreulichen Teil:
Die gute ist Amerikanerin. Sie hatte wohl dort etwas (was genau will cih auch gar nicht wissen) mit einem amerikanischen Obsthändler. Der hatte sich auf exotische Früchte in Spitzenqualität spezialisiert und war so gut, dass viele Leute bereit waren eine Menge Geld dafür zu bezahlen.
Leider nimmt bei diesem der Service gerade erheblich ab. Sie hat sich erst ein paar kleine Früchtchen kommen lassen, die allerdings bis heute noch nicht geliefert sind. Generell ist die Auswahl aber gerade stark eingeschränkt, so dass für exotisches Obst bis zu 3 (!) Monate Lieferzeit eingeplant werden müssen.





Schade drum, denn so lange wird es wohl noch nichts mit intimen Erlebnissen, und sie kann schon mal im Wohnzimmer warten, während ich mit dem XTP um die Häuser ziehe.





Bis demnächst!

_ecols_


----------



## LBC (21. August 2009)

ich steh total auf dieses Rätsel, man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Eisbein (21. August 2009)

ahhhhh diese Middleburns, ich glaub um mich ists erneut geschehen. Jetzt keimt in mir der Gedanke auf, vll. doch Diese anstatt shimanos zu nehmen. 

Intressant, dass es um das exotische so schlecht aussieht.


----------



## holmar (21. August 2009)

ecols, darf ich mal ganz anfängerhaft was fragen? bei so ziemlich allen threads die ich onza bezüglich gelesen hab, hat die firma rein imagemässig eher schlecht abgeschnitten, weil die räder ja doch in der untersten preisklasse angesetzt sind. was waren deine gründe dich für den rahmen zu entscheiden?


----------



## ecols (24. August 2009)

Das gilt für die billigen Einsteigerbikes. Onza stellt aber schon seit JAhren auch gute Mittelklasserahmen her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (24. August 2009)

ach so, danke. dann bin ich mal auf das endprodukt gespannt


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2009)

Das verspricht aber was ganz feines zu werden


----------



## ecols (3. September 2009)

Liebes Forum!

Endlich hat der Obsthändler die erste Charge heraus gerückt!

Leider nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.. und von der dicken Frucht muss ich mich vorerst mit einer unreifen Lieferung begnügen..

Hier erstmal die Bilder der frisch eingetroffenen Früchtchen:








Ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder etwas mehr schreiben. Ich sitze auf mindestens so heißen Kohlen wie ihr!

_ecols_


----------



## kamo-i (4. September 2009)

Da wird einem warm ums Herz! =)

SCHÄIN SCHÄIN !!!  ...  freu mich schon auf Weiteres. Und vor allem aufs Gesamte!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. September 2009)

GEIL...
der Schnellspanner ist einfach nur porno!!!
wo hast du den her? wieviel wiegt der ?
gibts den auch rot eloxiert?

Bin ziemlich gespannt wies am Schluss aussieht, das Rad !


----------



## kamo-i (4. September 2009)

Ist doch der hier, oder?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ck-Schnellspanner-Set-vornehinten::14808.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (4. September 2009)

Der kommt wohl aus der selben Taiwanesischen Fabrik. Auf meinem steht UMF und er ist orange. Keine Ahnung was das Teil wiegt. Das spielt bei meinem Aufbau eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Wegen 50g tipp ich auch nicht höher.


----------



## siede. (4. September 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Ist doch der hier, oder?
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ck-Schnellspanner-Set-vornehinten::14808.html



dann eher die http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...UMF-Schnellspanner-Orange-Edition::11558.html

Günstig die Teile... müsste ich mir auch mal holen...


----------



## ecols (4. September 2009)

Ich weiß ja bis heute nicht warum 7075er Aluminium als nicht dekorativ eloxierbar gilt. Das ERgebnis ist der Hammer und ich süchtig nach mango Teilen. Ergo geht jetzt wohl noch einmal ein Karton zum eloxierer meines Vertrauens.

Echo SL Booster mit Chris King mango Kappe.


----------



## kamo-i (4. September 2009)

Nur noch schön!


----------



## Eisbein (4. September 2009)

im in love,...

Nimmst du anstatt der großen mango jetzt ne limette? (eine sehr sehr dunkle limette )

Wenn die kassen bei mir wieder voll sind werde ich wohl auch noch mal zum obsthändler gehen


----------



## Fabi (4. September 2009)

Vielleicht mal noch ein Wort zu den Schnellspannern:
Schlechte Technik. Diese Kunststoff-Pfanne verformt sich unter Last, das Material wird durch öffnen/schließen abgetragen. Darunter leidet die Klemmkraft.




ecols schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja bis heute nicht warum 7075er Aluminium als nicht dekorativ eloxierbar gilt.


Verwechselst Du das möglicherweise mit der Schweißbarkeit? 7075er gilt nämlich als nicht schweißbar.


----------



## ecols (4. September 2009)

nein, je nach quelle wird 7075 als schlecht bis ungeeignet für dekoratives eloxal bezeichnet.. Hierfür ist das Resultat einwandfrei.


----------



## sensiminded (6. September 2009)

alter schranzer, das wird ja was ganz leckeres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bekomm ich direkt lust mir mal endlich nen neues bike aufzubauen.
hast du dein adamant zerstört, weil du xtp fährst?


----------



## ecols (11. September 2009)

Das Adamant tut bei einem Neuling hier aus dem Forum unbeirrt weiter seinen Dienst. Das XTP ist nur das Leihrad vom guten Herrn Ray.

Von der Obst- und GemüseFront gibt es wunderbare Neuigkeiten. Gestern habe ich die Laufräder eingespeicht. Bilder gibts es sowie sie zentriert sind. Leider ist die hintere Mango noch nicht ganz reif, mal sehen ob sie noch ein wenig nachreift - sonst werde ich wohl eine weitere Bestellen müssen, wenn wieder deren Saison ist.

Ein paar weitere Teile werden wohl noch zu guten Alwin gehen, der übrigens einen hervorragenden Service und unkomplizierte Abwicklung per Mail und Post bietet. 

Kurzum: "MEHR MANGO!"

Es grüßt:

Der süchtige

_ecols_


----------



## bike 20 (11. September 2009)

Coole Sache das alles. Und irgendwie bin ich fan von dem Limey 3 geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (13. September 2009)

Heute habe ich meine Laufräder fertig zentriert. Sie ist wunderschön!

wäre das Tretlagerwerkzeug endlich da könnte ich auch die Middleburns fertig machen.. Hier lässt sich allerdings mein Versender ungewöhnlich lange Zeit. So lange ergötze ich mcih aber einfach am Anblick!

Und ihr hoffentlich auch!

















Die hintere Mango ist schon wirklich noch extrem unreif.. Sowie es wieder reife gibt, werde ich die tauschen.

VG

_ecols_


----------



## NicoGldn (14. September 2009)

Sieht echt richtig geil aus =)


----------



## DirtMTB (14. September 2009)

sehr geil .. LR ganz will sehen


----------



## locdog (14. September 2009)

die HR CK hattest aber vorcher mal bissel aufpoliert


----------



## jan_hl (14. September 2009)

Hast du schonmal ueberlegt, die HR Chris King in den USA zu bestellen? Bei universalcycles.com ist die z.B. zur Zeit lieferbar. Der Laden ist wohl 50 Meter von Chris King entfernt, d.h. wenn jemand guten Kontakt zu Chris King hat, dann ist es universalcycles.com. 

Ich hab da mehrmals bestellt (von innerhalb der USA) und war immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Eisbein (14. September 2009)

cooler tip, die seite. 15$ weniger für die classic, aber dann geht das direkt wieder für den versand drauf. 

Achja und da ist auch nur schwarz und silber verfügbar...


----------



## jan_hl (14. September 2009)

Ups, ich dachte es geht um die Single Speed...


----------



## Eisbein (14. September 2009)

na die hats ja auch bei aspirevelotech.com in mango.

chris wo hastn bestellt?


----------



## ecols (14. September 2009)

Ich hab bei aspire bestellt. Wenn jemand nen heißen Tipp hat wo man ne reife Mango her bekommt, immer her damit! Allerdings ist O-Ton von CK dass man frühstens in 2 Monaten mit der neuen Charge rechnen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. September 2009)

in 36loch hätts die bei aspire gegeben!


----------



## erwinosius (23. September 2009)

Was ist denn jetzt? Isses immer noch nicht fertig? Mach halt mal zu damit wieder was geht.
gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (23. September 2009)

Am Alwin hängts aktuell.. Der Rest steht fahrbereit bei mir..


----------



## ecols (25. September 2009)

Endlich kam der Rest.. 

Heute kam meine letzte Charge vom Eloxierer..

Nach einem ersten zärtlichen Ausritt kann ich nur sagen: Mein Gott ist die Schnalle GEIL! 




DMR V12 Mag Ti




Die Farbe der Middleburns ist etwas verfälscht, der TNN macht sich gut!




Die Schrift ist in silber schöner!




Hot ASS!


Morgen gibts dann komplett Fotos.


----------



## florianwagner (25. September 2009)

ich wollt schon fast fragen wann die alte denn endlich mal geritten wir, oder ob das blos was zum rumzeigen ist.

denn eine frau ohne narben ist wie ein fahrrad ohne schrammen oder so ähnlich


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. September 2009)

Verdammt sieht das gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschti (27. September 2009)

Wie dicht ist deine HR Bremse? Hatte die auch dran.. Mit Wasser gab's nur Probleme - Mit Öl geht's. Allerdings immer noch weit entfernt vom Rundum-Sorglos-Paket a la Einmal entlüften und monatelang fahren.

Ach so.. Die Middleburns (und anderen Komponenten) in mango sind echt schaaaf


----------



## Flexi (27. September 2009)

ich hab die bremse am vr... sifft wie sau...


----------



## erwinosius (27. September 2009)

und wo sind jetzt die Bilder vom ganzen Bike?
Man bin ich gespannt das Teil mal im Ganzen zu sehen.Die Einzelteile sind halt schon saugeil.
gruß
erwin


----------



## erwinosius (8. Oktober 2009)

Bilder?!!!!!


----------



## LauraPalmer (8. Oktober 2009)

ma i hoff i brauch keine Bilder und sehs morgen live!


----------



## Ray (8. Oktober 2009)

d.h. wimmeretz himself wird morgen übermorgen und vielleicht sogar überübermorgen auch zugegen sein?


----------



## ecols (13. Juli 2010)

Liebes Forum,

Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Ich finde sie nicht mehr attraktiv. Sie hat schon sehr viele Falten bekommen die ihrer Schönheit wirklich nicht gut tun.







Außerdem habe ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder das Gefühl dass sie sich immer weiter von mir distanziert und mir die Unterstützung verweigert. Ein Indiz habe ich auch bereits gefunden:






Ich hoffe ich kann es noch einmal retten, aber vor kurzem habe ich auch den Eindruck gehabt als hätte sie diesmal nicht sehnsüchtig und alleine auf mich gewartet..

Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden Halten, wie es sich mit ihr entwickelt.

Der geknickte

_ecols_


----------



## ecols (16. Juli 2010)

SHIT!!

Gestern abend hab ich wohl einen über den Durst getrunken.. Heute morgen wache ich doch glatt neben einer mir bis dato unbekannten Schönheit auf:






Und nicht nur das.. Auch nüchtern taugt sie mir exorbitant und macht auch so einen netten Eindruck, so dass ich mir durchaus mehr vorstellen könnte. Puh, das wird heute Nachmittag eine unangenehme Aussprache mit der Alten geben..

_ecols_


----------



## kamo-i (16. Juli 2010)

...sehr gut! ;-)


----------



## ecols (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habs getan.. 

Mich von der alten schrumpeligen Zicke getrennt und die neue schöne letztes Wochenende entjungfert..  Das war ein Fest sag ich euch!

Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner neuen Liebe:











geiler Arsch





wohlgeformte Körpermitte





schönes Gesicht





hübscher Rücken





starke Knie





schöne Hände


Kurzum: ein Traum!


_ecols_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2010)

Richtig gut! Das nenn ich mal anständig. =)

Und hast se erstmal ordentlich weggeknallt sachste, ja? 

... den Control finde ich optisch sowieso total geil! Müsste man mal nachmessen; da passt´s bestimmt auch mit dem Goldenen Schnitt. Genauso wie bei hübschen Frauen! 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Michunddich (25. Juli 2010)

Allso ich finde dass sie eigentlich ein er ist.
Hm... Wenn ich nachdenke was du mit ihm alles gemacht hast...!

Wie siehts mit den Titanaugen aus?


----------



## ecols (23. Februar 2012)

Warum ich nach über einem Jahr hier poste? 

Ich geb mal ein Stichwort: OBST! Bilder folgen 

Danke LauraPalmer!


----------



## LauraPalmer (23. Februar 2012)

Hossa!


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Februar 2012)

Baust du dir jetzt einen Bananensattel dran? 

Also ich bin gespannt was es wird...


----------



## erwinosius (24. Februar 2012)

oh wird sie endlich reif.....die alte wird mir fehlen....sah immer so jung und frisch aus


----------

